# Hi all wildcamp in Spain



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

I am from Spain and I need information about the behaviour authorities for wild campsite in UK, because in Spain we have a lot of problems with that. Almost authorities of the town deny to park MH everywhere and we have a legal battle. Recently I have been in the south of Spain exactly in Cabo De Gata in Almeria and this area is Natural Park, I saw other MH from UK and I ask about if they had problems. From this group of membership we are reclaiming more parking for MHs or areas like New Forest but we think that in Spain the Campsites are stopping this areas creations.


Mod note. Added 'UK Wild camping' to title in the interest of clarity and hoping to provoke more replies.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello quillo, welcome to the forum. 

In the UK wild camping is tolerated in many places. There are regions where the authorities are against it but there is no UK wide policy. The UK has very few aires or municipal areas reserved for motorhomes. I hope this helps. 

If you have more questions please keep asking, people will reply, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

quillo, can I suggest you change the title of your post to something like wild camping in Spain. I think it would attract more readers and replies, Alan.


Edit: I notice someone has added UK Wild Camping to the title, I hope this helps.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Best of luck Quillo. I don't use official sites very often, preferring to wild camp. I have never had any problems with the authorities over here but I do most of my camping in Scotland. If you obey any signs forbidding camping you are unlikely to be bothered by anyone.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No, not unless you bring twenty friends with Hobby Caravans, loads of dogs, scrap-iron, heaps of tarmac, assorted junk & etc.

Then leave all of your rubbish behind, after emptying toilets over the hedge.

Ah, sorry, I am being PiC again!

See my post on the Aires thread.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pippin, why would you possibly think that a Spanish visitor coming to the UK would do any of those things. Your post is at the very least impolite. 

Actually as I read his post he is trying to compare the attitudes of the authorities here and in Spain, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mea culpa - I got carried away.

Some say that I should be carried away!

It is just that my blood boils at the difference in attitude to the problem between the UK and most other European countries.

The liberties of (generally) responsible recreational (money-spending) motorhomers are severely curtailed due to the namby-pamby kid-gloved and hands-tied-behind-their-backs PC & Human Rights approach by the national and local authorities here.

Right, I've taken my pill now and calmed down a bit.

I will say to our Spanish amigo -

Croeso i Gymru / ¡Bienvenido a País de Gales!


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi quillo

Are you wanting to discuss the differences in attitude between the Spanish authorities and the authorities in the UK?

Or do you want some wildcamping spots to stay in the UK?


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi quillo 

Hope you have a nice time in the UK. As other members have allready said there are very few aires etc. but many of us do manage to wildcamp. 

The trick really is where and when. Some areas of the uk are densely populated or very popular with tourists, these are the most difficult and more diffult again in July and August. In my experience the easiest places are wales and scotland, the more diffcult places are the south coast of england and the lake district (cumbria). There are plenty of threads and links on here and a seach on 'wildcamping' will find them.
Good luck
Jon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Quillo

away from the crowded south east, there is not a problem "parking" for the day, and in many places, in rural england, and especially wales & scotland you can "overnight" with no problem. But in towns & most coastal areas there are signs saying "no overnight sleeping / camping", and you should use a proper campsite. You mention the New Forest - it is now a national park, and overnight parking is not allowed, but there are hundreds of parking places in the daytime available to motorhomes.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*MH Friendly parking UK*

 Hola! que tal?
you will find that the site used by Italian motorhomers for UK parking should be useful to you, and easily understandable.
www.rsnail.net/magellano/index.php?

saluti,
eddied


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a good site for info for Motorhoming in the Uk
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/
We found Spain to be very Tolerant and Parked by the coast in Southern Spain very easy but then we did go in Jan for 3 months.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We are on the receiving end of wild camping our road must be listed in a german wildcamping list. Every summer we get one or two parked up for a few days. At first we thought friends of someone but one year there were two within a week and people started asking around. Our street is on a hill is a rat run, on the school run and generally unsuitable overlooked etc I wouldn't park here if I wasn't resident much less sleep here. AFAIK though they have never been moved on either by officials or residents or yobs.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Hi Quillo
> 
> away from the crowded south east, there is not a problem "parking" for the day, and in many places, in rural england, and especially wales & scotland you can "overnight" with no problem. But in towns & most coastal areas there are signs saying "no overnight sleeping / camping", and you should use a proper campsite. You mention the New Forest - it is now a national park, and overnight parking is not allowed, but there are hundreds of parking places in the daytime available to motorhomes.


Hi ref New Forest - The Forestry Commision are putting down large bolders to restrict access. This is due to our Traveler friends who are causing them major problems and great legal expenses. So access is becoming restricted for Motorhomes.

Best regards Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My post in a nutshell.

Why should recreational motorhomers suffer because of an inappropriate response to another problem

As I said get some Gendarmes or Guardia Civil.

Cheaper than court eviction writs.

In Wales the friendly county is Powis, unfriendly is my own Gwynedd.


----------



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

*WildCamp in Spain*

Hi all
the discussion is not the behaviour in Spain or other sites like UK, I was on New Forest and I got the most gratefully sensation , the well-behaved clear and polite.
I think that in Spain is the same, most of MHs' user are the best conduct in wildcamp, but often the authorities are forbidding the parking of MH in areas nearby the cost or towns with beach.

We have areas for MH, you can see in www.lapaca.org. there are free areas and low cost areas.

bognormike, I was in New Forest and I have intention of going back next year. I remember that I paid 12 pound per night . Is it not possible now?

sallytrafic, I think like you, I don`t like parking in town , and less in coastal town, they are very noisy and unpleasant. But some towns in Spain have free areas for MH with water faucet and drainage, a few with hook up electricity power at night , example, CACERES

I think that in Spain the problem is the money, in areas with a lot of foreign in summer, the authorities prefers that everybody go to campsites and spend their money. They are very expensive.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi I followed your link,
Looks good for mhers Clicked on miniscule Union Flag and read the 10 rules for motorhomes.
All made good sense.


Dave P


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent site Quillo - thanks! This site and your comments put in context all those who say you can't go anywhere other than a campsite in Spain. I think it is the same in most places, including even in the south of France, that if you wildpark in season at a popular tourist resort, you can expect problems. 

This is surely only to be expected, because as well as the undoubted commercial interests, these places do not want to be overrun - it's the simple law of supply and demand as far as I can see?


----------

